# Alguien con KDE + Skype + Auricular bluetooth??

## ScKaLiBuR

Vamos a ver gente, alguien ha hecho funcionar el auricular bluetooth (en caso de poseerlo lógicamente) con Skype (2.1.0.81) y KDE (4.4.5)??

Yo poseo un Plantronics Voyager 835 y todavía no he logrado ni que me aparezca como dispositivo de audio para poder seleccionarlo en el programa. Aunque en el "Gestor de dispositivos" de KBluetooth sí me aparece como Tipo: audio-card y conecta cada vez que lo enciendo. Creo que debo haberme dejado alguna opción en el Kernel por activar. En ese caso, podría alguien ser tan amable de indicarme qué opciones debo activar?

Os dejo aquí lo que tengo yo activado:

```

usuario@gentoo ~ $ grep ^CONFIG_BT /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12/.config

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

```

Bien, esto por un lado. Por otro lado, tengo un amigo que sí ha logrado configurar correctamente su auricular y el sistema lo reconoce de manera que en las opciones de audio de Skype puede seleccionarlo, pero me informa que cada vez que intenta hacer la prueba de sonido de Skype, éste peta y debe matarlo.

Alguien lo tiene funcionando?

Gracias de antemano!

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Nadie usa un auricular bluetooth con el skype?? Aunque no sea en KDE...   :Sad: 

----------

## Latinvs

 *ScKaLiBuR wrote:*   

> Nadie usa un auricular bluetooth con el skype?? Aunque no sea en KDE...  

 

No uso Skype ni tengo auriculares bluetooth, pero Kbluetooth a mí nunca me ha funcionado bien, y por l oque he leído en foros varios es algo generalizado. no sólo con auriculares sino también con teléfonos, reproductores de música, etc.

El desarrollador de Kbluetooth hace varios meses que creó un sustituto: Bluedevil (http://www.afiestas.org/bluedevil-the-new-kde-bluetooth-stack-is-here/) y hace algo menos que salió la versión 1.0, supuestamente estable. El problema es que para Gentoo no está más que en algunos overlays (por ejemplo el overlay "KDE") con un número de versión "9999". Se supone que ese "9999" desenmascarándolos deberían instalarse; yo he sido incapaz.

Si no encuentras solución a tu problema y te animas a intentar instalar Bluedevil, y lo consigues, avisa, jeje.

Saludos.

[EDITO]

Parece que la versión esta que mencionaba no era la 1.0. La 1.0 estable y "fetén" se publicó el 12 de noviembre, como digo en mi mensaje de abajo. Aclaro esto por si alguien llega hasta aquí desde Google o algo así, para que no se líe por mi error.

----------

## Latinvs

Buenol ya he visto que has conseguido instalar Bluedevil pero tu pinganillo sigue sin tirar p'alante.

No sé qué decirte... Has comprobado que el micrófono no funciona con ningún programa? Intenta grabar algo con otro programa, a ver si  va a ser problema de Skype, no de la conexión bluetooth.

Si compruebas que efectivamente el problema viene de Bdevil ayer salió la versión estable de Bdevil, quizá resuelva tu problema; parece que aún no está en ningún overlay, estate pendiente de cuándo sale o si te urge prueba a instalarla a la manera tradicional. Si después de instalar la versión 1.0 sigue sin funcionar puedes probar a escribirle al desarrollador, que es español. Está en:

http://blog.ereslibre.es/?p=281

No sé decirte más. A ver si alguien lee esto y arroja algo más de luz sobre el asunto. Si no siempre están los foros gringos.

Saludos.

----------

